# Provea



## rolf48 (13 März 2010)

Ich lese hier ständig über Download.de und ähnliche Seiten.
Ich habe in der Suche den Namen Provea eingegeben aber nichts gefunden.
So mache ich eben mal den Anfang und schreibe über deren Verkaufspraktiken.
Eine Bekannte suchte im Net nach Bettwäsche. Da sah sie die Sonderangebote der Firma Provea. Genau das was sie suchte und noch dazu für einen Preis der etwa die 1/2 des Normalpreises entsprach. Sie freute sich über dieses Schnäppchen und bestellte sich die entsprechende Menge auf Rechnung.
Eine Woche später war die Woche da, und außerdem noch ein kleiner Spielzeugbär als wie sie meinte Gruß.
Ein Monat verging, die Ware war bezahlt, da kam ein zweites Paket mit der gleichen Menge Bettwäsche. In der Annahme es sei ein Irrtum schickte sie es mit entsprechenden Vermerk zurück. Kurz vor Ablauf des nächsten Monats kam eine Mahnung und ein Vermerk, daß sie einen Dauerauftrag abgeschlossen habe.
Hierauf kündigte sie den angeblichen Dauerauftrag, bezahlte die letze Rechnung und bekam auch eine Kündigungsbesätigung. Sie freute sich, daß nun alles erledigt sei.
Doch es kam weiterhin Ware deren Annahme sie stets verweigerte. Bis eine Nachbarin das Paket ausversehen annahm. Und promp kam wieder eine Mahnung.
Hier der darauffolgende Schriftwechsel:
1.


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> nach ihrer vorletzten Lieferung hatte ich Sie gebeten mir keine Ware mehr zu schicken. Per eMail hatte ich Ihnen eine Kündigung zukommen lassen, die sie mir bestätigt haben.
> Trotzdem kam nochmals eine Lieferung, die ich nicht öffnete. Diese Ware liegt bei mir zur Abholung bereit.
> Ich hätte die Annahme verweigert aber eine Nachbarin hat sie angenommen.
> ...


2.


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> dies ist jetzt meine zweite eMail an Sie und ich möchte eine Antwort.
> 
> Sie schicken mir eine Mahnung, ich hatte Sie gebeten, mir keine Ware mehr zu schicken. Sie haben meine Kündigung anerkannt.
> ...



Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> 
> Leider war der Termin zum "Ueberspringen der nächsten Lieferung " bereits am 02.01.2010 verstrichen.
> ...


Man beachte: Ueberspringen der letzten Lieferung
Provea ignoriert also seine eigenen Kündigungsbestätigungen.

Was kann sie gegen diese Praktik tun?
Meine Schwägerin ist eine sehr ängstliche Person.


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2010)

*AW: Provea*

Provea kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass die teilweise hochgradig lästig werden können, sind sie eigentlich seriös. Bislang konnte das mit denen immer telefonisch geklärt werden. Zudem sind die Waren wirklich gut.
Ein grundsätzliches Problem kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nicht erkennen. Muß mal meine Frau fragen, die hat da immer die Konversation geführt.


----------



## rolf48 (13 März 2010)

*AW: Provea*

Naja, aber gib mal in Google Provea ein, dann findest Du unzählige Leute die sich über Provea beschwerde führen. Viele wissen nicht wie sie mit denen einen Lieferstopp vereinbaren können. Un wie Du lesen kannst, akzeptieren sie ja nicht mal eine Kündigung. Mit der Qualität der Ware ist meine Bekannte ja zufrieden gewesen aber nicht mit der Quantität. Es wird schon ganz schön teuer wenn man monatlich die Ware dieser seriösen Firma aus eigenen Kosten zurückschicken muß.


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2010)

*AW: Provea*

Ich kann nicht über die Erfahrungen von anderen reden, nur über meine.
Und da hat sich alles telefonisch klären lassen. Ich müsste mal nachschauen ob ich da überhaupt mal was davon frankiert habe.

Ich glaube Euch ja, dass es bei Euch nicht geklappt hat, es deckt sich halt eben nur nicht mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen.


----------

